# Think twice about removing IHS on an X2 6000+



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, I killed yet another cpu. I tried to pop the IHS off of my X2 6000+. Had  it good and warm and everything, but the core ripped out. Mine appeared to be soldered. I didn't think AMD did that, but the silvery substance squeezing out from around the core where it meets the IHS is shiny silver, and hard as a rock. I have to have some of the worst luck with computers. At least I have this X2 3800+ (very first batch ) to hold me off until I get my E6600. Pics below.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 10, 2007)

Wile E...you ever thought of...you know...stopping? lol


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Wile E...you ever thought of...you know...stopping? lol



 Never.


----------



## largon (Oct 10, 2007)

Never ever _forcefully_ remove an IHS. 
If it doesn't literally fall off after cutting the black rubber on the edges it is soldered. Judging by the scratches on the edge of the package you indeed forced it off with a screwdriver.


----------



## pt (Oct 10, 2007)

another dead cpu 
you should get insurance


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 10, 2007)

lol the last weeks ur breaking stuff offed


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2007)

largon said:


> Never ever _forcefully_ remove an IHS.
> If it doesn't literally fall off after cutting the black rubber on the edges it is soldered. Judging by the scratches on the edge of the package you indeed forced it off with a screwdriver.



Yep, discovered this the hard way. Unfortunately, I never noticed any references to that before. I thought the glue was just extra tough on mine. lol.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 10, 2007)

Now I know what the inside of a AMD dual core looks like.
Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 10, 2007)

Wile E, I thought you were intelligent man! What happened!? 
Jokes , you've just been having an 'interesting' month


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 10, 2007)

haha if killing $400+ worth on parts is considered interesting!
lucky you have me waiting in the wings to bring my 680i and e6600!

just remember, CURIOSITY KILLED THE CAT! (*cue zek with funny cat picture)


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> haha if killing $400+ worth on parts is considered interesting!
> lucky you have me waiting in the wings to bring my 680i and e6600!
> 
> just remember, CURIOSITY KILLED THE CAT! (*cue zek with funny cat picture)


It also killed the cpu in this case. 

Seriously tho, if it weren't for you, I'd be much more upset right now. Thanks bro.


----------



## regan1985 (Oct 10, 2007)

all i can say is when are you going to take of the IHS of the x2 3800


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> all i can say is when are you going to take of the IHS of the x2 3800


Believe it or not, I'm debating it.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 10, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Believe it or not, I'm debating it.



Spoilt little child 
I wish I had a mountain of hardware to screw with . One day


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 10, 2007)

What?????

rly? Have you tried it yet?

You need a psu and FX62 now u say LOL


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Spoilt little child
> I wish I had a mountain of hardware to screw with . One day


The only reason I haven't tried yet, is because this is my last cpu. lol


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 10, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> What?????
> 
> rly? Have you tried it yet?
> 
> You need a psu and FX62 now u say LOL



HEY! When did you get a stacker!?
Why was _I_ not informed 
Congratulations on your entry into the cool club


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> What?????
> 
> rly? Have you tried it yet?
> 
> You need a psu and FX62 now u say LOL


lol. I'd debate the FX-62, but I don't need the psu. Mine is just fine. lol


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't belive this happened. 

Have you stuck it in just to see if it does still work?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I can't belive this happened.
> 
> Have you stuck it in just to see if it does still work?


 Look at the pics again. The WHOLE core is attached to the bottom of the IHS, and there is a ginormous (relatively speaking) hole where the core is supposed to be on the chip.

0% chance of ever operating again.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 10, 2007)

Did u have to force it?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Did u have to force it?


Somewhat, but not that hard. I thought it was just a bit of glue that I missed or something.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 10, 2007)

Well I guess you have to put AMD chips on the oven now too before you remove it. That sucks!!!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Well I guess you have to put AMD chips on the oven now too before you remove it. That sucks!!!


Yeah, I even took out off of a fresh shutdown, where I did a little Orthos to warm it up good.


----------



## rhythmeister (Oct 10, 2007)

R.I.P. little sweetheart


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 10, 2007)

Well if you know how to do it, I've heard that taking them off intel chips is easy. Maybe even easier.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Well if you know how to do it, I've heard that taking them off intel chips is easy. Maybe even easier.


Yeah, just overheat a TEC on them.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL just make sure your black has a metal top hehehehe


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll take one half and you take the other OK?


----------



## mandelore (Oct 10, 2007)

doh!

as stated force aint ever needed. when i did the thread on removing the IHS on my opty 185 all that i needed was to cut with a razer around the perimiter wax/glue seal. it popped right off


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I'll take one half and you take the other OK?


Hahahahaha! Sure thing.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 10, 2007)

mandelore said:


> doh!
> 
> as stated force aint ever needed. when i did the thread on removing the IHS on my opty 185 all that i needed was to cut with a razer around the perimiter wax/glue seal. it popped right off


It really didn't take much force at all. It just felt like some of the glue was still stuck on one side.


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 10, 2007)

>.> wow, should have posted something before.  I also found out the hard way that all amd dual cores are soldered.


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 10, 2007)

Not true, Opteron ihs's arent soldered. 

Wile E, Were temps such a problem you had to remove the ihs!? Seriously you need to lock your case and give someone else the key. Step away from the hardware.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 10, 2007)

My X2 3600 wasnt soldered.


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 10, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> >.> wow, should have posted something before.  I also found out the hard way that all amd dual cores are soldered.



Never say always in the computer world, I swear companies just go to prove you wrong at times.


----------



## hat (Oct 10, 2007)

I beat Zek to the funny cat pic:





oh, and STOP KILLING HARDWARE!!


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah, from now on i'm going to be more vague.  I at least know that MOST amd dual cores at 4200 and up are soldered.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been thinking about uncapping my X2. And getting water. it is just barely above stock, and I don;t believe I really need the extra voltage anyway.


----------



## technicks (Oct 10, 2007)

The 90nm cpu's are soldered the 65nm cpu's not i think.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 10, 2007)

Ah, what a beast. Sad to see her go. Atleast now you know what not to do lol


----------



## Kasparz (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool guys never learn. Windsors are soldered. Some brisbanes are not.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 10, 2007)

lol i have a windsor.. gotta remember that. also the 6000 isn't a true windsor. its a binned toledo core. windsor arch. only lets it go to like 2.9


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2007)

To put an end to the debate, not all Windsors are soldered. I popped the IHS off of my 1st Gen  X2 3800+ Windsor today.  Pics to follow.



KennyT772 said:


> Wile E, Were temps such a problem you had to remove the ihs!? Seriously you need to lock your case and give someone else the key. Step away from the hardware.


No, I just wanted to try to run 1.6v on air. 

Ok, naked X2 3800+ pics. Threw the 6000+ in the pictures for laughs as well. 3800+ on the bottom (obviously). I noticed something that I found strange tho, notice there's an extra row of resistors (if that's what they are) on the 6000+. Both chips are oriented in the same direction, btw. Removal was worth 5-7C under load.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 11, 2007)

sweet, now take the cache off of the 6000 and solder it into the 3800 where the spots for it are.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2007)

yogurt_21 said:


> sweet, now take the cache off of the 6000 and solder it into the 3800 where the spots for it are.


lol. I wish.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> lol. I wish.



U should try it


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> U should try it


Yeah right. I have a 50% failure rate on removing a cpu's cap, for Christ's sake. I can't image what would happen if I pulled out the soldering iron on a naked 3800+.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 11, 2007)

Do you have a solder sucker?





Very handy


----------



## hat (Oct 11, 2007)

You never learn do you 
Ripped the core of a 6000+ in half, then go ahead and try it again :/


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't tempt the man!! If he actually tries it and messes up he won't have any more CPUs!!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 11, 2007)

But if he successfully then well....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 11, 2007)

what if someone removed an IHS and then decided he wanted to put it back on,what would you use?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 11, 2007)

I would use black silicon.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 11, 2007)

Some of that Arctic Silver adhesive maybe?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Do you have a solder sucker?
> http://www.toolstation.com/images/library/stock/webbig/39948.jpg
> 
> Very handy


Yes, yes actually I do. But I'm still not soldering on this 3800+/ Popping the IHS was enough risk for one day for me, thank you very much. lol


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd just use Super glue to put the IHS back on. Don't forget the TIM on top of the core.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL I don't blame you.

I don't know if I would try it, unless I have a better one in the mail.

You should add mine TEC in your sig Wile LOL "Remember when TEC cooling goes bad #2" Where do you think #1 was at....hahaha


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> LOL I don't blame you.
> 
> I don't know if I would try it, unless I have a better one in the mail.
> 
> You should add mine TEC in your sig Wile LOL "Remember when TEC cooling goes bad #2" Where do you think #1 was at....hahaha


Sig edited. lol


----------



## Darknova (Oct 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Yes, yes actually I do. But I'm still not soldering on this 3800+/ Popping the IHS was enough risk for one day for me, thank you very much. lol



Get another 3800 and try it  I know I would lol.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Get another 3800 and try it  I know I would lol.


Tell you what, send me an AM2 X2 3800+ or better, and I'll give it a go.


----------



## Darknova (Oct 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Tell you what, send me an AM2 X2 3800+ or better, and I'll give it a go.



Pay half for shipping and you've got a deal


----------



## Wile E (Oct 11, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Pay half for shipping and you've got a deal


So uh, how much does it cost to ship a cpu to the states? lol


----------



## Darknova (Oct 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> So uh, how much does it cost to ship a cpu to the states? lol



Probably a lot lol.


----------



## spud107 (Oct 11, 2007)

after seeing this I'm definitely not touching my x2, don't want it turning out like that.


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yours is a 939, not am2. Its only the high end am2 chips that are soldered.


----------



## spud107 (Oct 11, 2007)

i might be temped after all then, cooler wouldn't need modded, but need to find out how to vmod this board first or theres not much point.


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 21, 2007)

Man... You're a Master of Disaster...


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 21, 2007)

Youknow.. most _clever_ people would learn from castrating one CPU


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2007)

I wonder if they did this to the black 5000 Hmmmmm


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2007)

should I do it?
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showpost.php?p=2875995&postcount=379


----------



## Wile E (Oct 21, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> should I do it?
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showpost.php?p=2875995&postcount=379



Why not? I already popped the top on my X2 3800+. 

Just don't try to pry it, if the ihs doesn't come off nice and easy. The 3800 was easy, once I ran the razor blade all the way around, and was sure I cut the seal all the way thru, the IHS just fell off.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2007)

This is a very good thread on seeing what ones you can, and which ones you shouldnt remove.

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/t178897.html



I took a IHS off of my old 3600 before, and it just took a while because I didn't want a dead chip LOL.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 21, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> This is a very good thread on seeing what ones you can, and which ones you shouldnt remove.
> 
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/t178897.html
> 
> ...


Where's the list of ones that you shouldn't try to remove?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2007)

you have to thru that thread. There is some dead ones in there like yours.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 21, 2007)

As a note, I didn't freeze or heat the 3800+. I just used a box cutter blade, and being very careful, had it off in 10min.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2007)

What is the freeze trick?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 21, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> What is the freeze trick?


I dunno. In that thread you linked, some mentioned freezing the cpu first. I just did mine at room temp.


----------



## bassmasta (Oct 21, 2007)

if something changes temperatures very rapidly, there is an "accelleration effect".  it doesn't actually got hotter or colder, but if I take a block of ice and heat it to 99 degrees in under a second, the water molecules will continue into a gas state for a time regardless of the fact that there isn't enough heat


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

bassmasta said:


> if something changes temperatures very rapidly, there is an "accelleration effect".  it doesn't actually got hotter or colder, but if I take a block of ice and heat it to 99 degrees in under a second, the water molecules will continue into a gas state for a time regardless of the fact that there isn't enough heat


The freezing part mentioned has nothing to do with cpu cooling. The members of the other forum DaMulta linked just said that freezing your cpu makes removing the IHS easier. I don't see how tho, it was retarded easy on my 3800.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2007)

next time you get an idea to do something to the hardware just send it to me... You don't have to destroy it when i would gladly take it from you.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> next time you get an idea to do something to the hardware just send it to me... You don't have to destroy it when i would gladly take it from you.


What fun would that be for me?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> What fun would that be for me?



you get to know that you made me happy and saved me money.. that should be more fun than destroying the hardware.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you get to know that you made me happy and saved me money.. that should be more fun than destroying the hardware.


I dunno man, breaking stuff is killer fun. lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2007)

i wouldn't know... I have never broke hardware.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i wouldn't know... I have never broke hardware.



There are 2 kinds of PC overclockers, those that have broken hardware, and those that will.


----------



## a111087 (Oct 22, 2007)

Wile, i think you like to buy expensive stuff just so you can break it


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

a111087 said:


> Wile, i think you like to buy expensive stuff just so you can break it


I don't actually like breaking it. I just want to achieve maximum performance, sometimes I just try too hard. lol.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2007)

Curious now, why were you trying to take the stock ihs off in the first place?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 22, 2007)

My tec broke

It's not turning on anymore....I haven't found my meter but when I plug a fan in on my meanwell it spends so it does have power.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Curious now, why were you trying to take the stock ihs off in the first place?


Didn't have my water up and running (need more tubing), and wanted more out of it with my Freezer64 Pro.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Didn't have my water up and running (need more tubing), and wanted more out of it with my Freezer64 Pro.



Aww I never thought about that... Maybe I should rip the IHS off my e6750, it costs much less than my beloved 3070.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Aww I never thought about that... Maybe I should rip the IHS off my e6750, it costs much less than my beloved 3070.


I wouldn't, if I were you. many c2d are soldered, but that's not the biggest problem. On my former E4300, when the IHS came off, the core was actually below the metal around the cpu socket. No HS could make contact with it.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I wouldn't, if I were you. many c2d are soldered, but that's not the biggest problem. On my former E4300, when the IHS came off, the core was actually below the metal around the cpu socket. No HS could make contact with it.



Ohh... well in that case screw it.... It's clocked to 3.2 and idels around 26 peaks around 50 after like 2 hours of orthos so I wont complain.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 22, 2007)

You can do the same thing on a stove

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/402/2/


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Didn't have my water up and running (need more tubing), and wanted more out of it with my Freezer64 Pro.



i have 8ft of cheap azz 1/2in tube if you want it i will sell it to you for $3+shipping.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> You can do the same thing on a stove
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/402/2/



I'll probably lap it sooner or later at least.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I wouldn't, if I were you. many c2d are soldered, but that's not the biggest problem. On my former E4300, when the IHS came off, the core was actually below the metal around the cpu socket. No HS could make contact with it.



Go to Lowe's or Home Depot and get that tubing with nylon in it. It's the shi3 and you can take some hard hard hard turns with it. It's around 2 dollars a foot.




> the ihs is glued on around the edges as well as soldered on the inside. Stick the chip to the bottom of a saucepan with thermal paste and wait till your stove top os glowing red put the pot inside a bigger pot full of boiling water. once it heats up enough you should hear a couple little pops, and then a load pop and the chip will move a bit then you know it is seperated


http://forums.overclockersclub.com/lofiversion/index.php/t68014.html


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have 8ft of cheap azz 1/2in tube if you want it i will sell it to you for $3+shipping.


Thanks, but I'm using 3/8"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2007)

damn it... I am wanting to get that stuff gone...
NP i just wanted to let you know so maybe you could get ur water cooling back up


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn it... I am wanting to get that stuff gone...
> NP i just wanted to let you know so maybe you could get ur water cooling back up


Well, thanks for the offer, anyway. Appreciated.


----------



## tater (Oct 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> It also killed the cpu in this case.
> 
> Seriously tho, if it weren't for you, I'd be much more upset right now. Thanks bro.










you see that...to be honest i never thought it was needed but maybe u should start looking into it when you buy something


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

tater said:


> you see that...to be honest i never thought it was needed but maybe u should start looking into it when you buy something


One hole in your theory, those warranties don't cover damage due to severe misuse. lol.


----------



## psychomage343 (Oct 22, 2007)

just for humor purposes tryp putting it back together just the way you pulled it off and maybe it'll still work, i'm heard of worse shit happening


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

psychomage343 said:


> just for humor purposes tryp putting it back together just the way you pulled it off and maybe it'll still work, i'm heard of worse shit happening


I did try putting it back together, just messin around. It's so screwed, it won't even go back together enough to sit flush.


----------



## hat (Oct 22, 2007)

Duct tape fixes everything!! lol


----------



## a111087 (Oct 22, 2007)

are you going to sell it?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 22, 2007)

Should have used a hammer.

You idiot.


----------



## pmrdij (Oct 24, 2007)

my condolences Wile E.  used to remove the IHS on the K6's and every so often had things go wrong with the die thanks to the epoxy in use at manufacturing...  just no telling how much or how strong such is under that plate.

- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## wil1ko (Nov 15, 2007)

Im not sure that your CPU is quite "dead"... 
if its anything like Intel's CPU's.. what you have done is to rip
the "Core" out of its pin expansion package... 
its like you took the cpu off the motherboard... 
except in this case it was soldered onto
the motherboard... 

Unless you cracked it, you should be able to put it back on and boot up to the bios...
further than that then the differences in heat dissipation due to your having physically
pulled it off its package after it as sealed on (think of arctic silver's sealing time and the differences it makes to temps.. its kinda like that) should not let you get into Windows. There are ways to fix that problem... but its way beyond the scope of an online forum like this.

It does look to me like you have pins pointing out of your core.. if you haven't bent them and could realign them JUST as it was before.. you might have a chance

Good luck!!!

yours
-WiL1Ko


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, killer chip, death before its time :roll Oh well, its nice to tinker around with things. All these mishaps yall have, make it possible for me to not screw with mine in the same manner


----------



## Wile E (Nov 16, 2007)

wil1ko said:


> Im not sure that your CPU is quite "dead"...
> if its anything like Intel's CPU's.. what you have done is to rip
> the "Core" out of its pin expansion package...
> its like you took the cpu off the motherboard...
> ...


Nope, no pins. Trust me, the thing is screwed. lol. There are various layers of the core divided between both the pcb, and the IHS. AKA: It didn't come out in one piece.


----------



## curt (Nov 19, 2007)

i know how u feel wile-e i just spent around 1g not to long ago cus my epox agp board died an i couldent get a replace ment  so i had to go pci-e an get a new video cpu an mobo 

all cus i wanted to try 4gb of ram lol put in 4 matchen stickes an nothing that was it was dead turned on but evin the led display wouldent say anything

so i got the dfi expert an opty165@3.0gh  i have now nice combo with the 8800gts

oh an yeah that is solder on your cpu i have pulled apart 3 p.4s so far that had that same thing but they dident pull the chip off

the way i did the last one was i put a razer blade under each side to give it a lil force then heated the cap with a blow torch till the cpu fell off the cap cus the razors wer prying it off if u get me

after just had to scrape off the solder with a razor

lol that 6000 is a goner for shure i wouldent evin try it could cook the board


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 23, 2008)

next time find a few K6-2's to practice on first bro


----------



## Wile E (Jan 23, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> next time find a few K6-2's to practice on first bro


It only happened because it was soldered, and I used too much force. I popped the IHS off my X2 3800 the very next day with no mishaps. lol.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 23, 2008)

lol thats good to hear, just dont do it with an intel, they soder them these days


----------



## Wile E (Jan 23, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> lol thats good to hear, just dont do it with an intel, they soder them these days


Don't worry, my Q6600's IHS is staying right where it's at. lol. Not only that, you have to modify the socket on a good portion of the 775 boards if you remove the IHS, because heatsinks (or blocks) will hit the metal around the socket before making contact with the core. How do I know that? Visit link #1 in my sig to see.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 23, 2008)

u know, if you didnt want the 6000+ anymore you could have just given it to me insted of ripping the coreout of it.........

oh well u mopped the woman into getting you a new 6400+ then as soon as u got it dumped it to go intel.......what a waist of a good chip.......*shakes head*


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 23, 2008)

Wile E said:


> One hole in your theory, those warranties don't cover damage due to severe misuse. lol.



buy from frys, their in store warr u pay like 15buck for covers ANYTHING, u cold stick it in the microwave and they would replace it no problem!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 23, 2008)

what is the IHS? and why would you try to remove it?
Sorry for the dumb question but im a nube at this


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 23, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> what is the IHS? and why would you try to remove it?
> Sorry for the dumb question but im a nube at this



IHS is the cover for your CPU. They put it there so people won't F up their CPU with paste, not putting the heat sink on right and so on then RMA it.


CPUS look like they have always have.





Now they just have a cover that will increase temps because you have to go through another cover.


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 24, 2008)

its not about the pasit demulta, its about crushing the core, i saw ALOT of crushed duron/athlon/athlonxp chips back in the day, they went to an IHS for 2 resions, protect the core and add a head spreder so that if you power the system on without a cooler the cpu wont get instantly bbq'd.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 24, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> its not about the pasit demulta, its about crushing the core, i saw ALOT of crushed duron/athlon/athlonxp chips back in the day, they went to an IHS for 2 resions, protect the core and add a head spreder so that if you power the system on without a cooler the cpu wont get instantly bbq'd.



I said that too


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 21, 2008)

Wile E your E6750 is going to get an update......should I open my paypal account now?


hehehehe


----------



## Wile E (Nov 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Wile E your E6750 is going to get an update......should I open my paypal account now?
> 
> 
> hehehehe



So long as you know, you break it, you bought it.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 22, 2008)

LOL how much?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 22, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> LOL how much?



lol. Too much.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 22, 2008)

hmmmmm well it came off this morning while I was cooking break fest.

I'm running at 4.3Ghz stable so far 14 hours prime


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2008)

ya this is a very old topic, i say let it die.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 22, 2008)

Well I was going to mess with him a little, but he knows that it has a cold bug hehe.

No use in doing to this chip IMO.

But it could be a good learner chip say for 40-50 bones........



Let it die? It could very well die it would be my first Intel IHS removal.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 23, 2008)

well, for Core 2 Users, many have tried removing the IHS to the fail of the Die Coming off with the sink, so its not worth trying to remove it, and you have to be really careful if you try to grind the sink off, but i say the reason it is there is to spread the heat out despite a bigger heatsink being installed (More Square area touches the Sink, the faster the Heat is dissipated.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 23, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> well, for Core 2 Users, many have tried removing the IHS to the fail of the Die Coming off with the sink, so its not worth trying to remove it, and you have to be really careful if you try to grind the sink off, but i say the reason it is there is to spread the heat out despite a bigger heatsink being installed (More Square area touches the Sink, the faster the Heat is dissipated.



No, the only reason they started using IHS's is to prevent people from crushing/cracking cores, which was a common problem before the IHS days. The IHS has absolutely no benefit to temps at all, period.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 23, 2008)

Wile E said:


> No, the only reason they started using IHS's is to prevent people from crushing/cracking cores, which was a common problem before the IHS days. *The IHS has absolutely no benefit to temps at all, period*.



I thought the IHS was actually somewhat detrimental to core temps?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 23, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I thought the IHS was actually somewhat detrimental to core temps?


It is. That's why I said no benefit.


----------



## daehxxiD (Dec 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> It is. That's why I said no benefit.



But I believe that with a Heatspreader such a thing is much less likely to happen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgOmMAasqto (wait for the AMD CPUs) 

It should at least prevent total Meltdown even in absence of a good Throtteling system...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 7, 2008)

That's old/ ALl cpus are protected now.


It's when you go into bios and tell it not to do all the safety stuff and crank up the voltage really high.


----------



## daehxxiD (Dec 7, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> That's old/ ALl cpus are protected now.
> 
> 
> It's when you go into bios and tell it not to do all the safety stuff and crank up the voltage really high.



Oh, I see... Thanks for the heads up. 

But techincally it should at least stop the cpu from reaching the 300°C in such a short time; it should spread some of the heat away from the core, right? Maybe give the safety-mechanisms a bit more time to react.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 7, 2008)

Like if you have a intel motherboard and a intel chip it does that to stop a fry out it the fan dies in a business. 

AMD started doing this a while back too.

It just lowers the voltage to a point where it will not fry and slow it down. From the way I understand it. It;s been a while from the last time I looked into it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

take a look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs6m_BgQc4c 
now thats hot
also check this out


----------



## r9 (Dec 7, 2008)

What is the point of removing the IHS from the CPU there is a other way to cool the CPU that I don`t know. Is it possible to put back the IHS. And can you put cooler directly on the die ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

r9 said:


> What is the point of removing the IHS from the CPU there is a other way to cool the CPU that I don`t know. Is it possible to put back the IHS. And can you put cooler directly on the die ?



from what i understand the point in removing it is you get lower temps. Yes you can put a cooler directly on the die. Thats how it was done in the P3 and Anthlon Xp days


----------



## r9 (Dec 7, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> from what i understand the point in removing it is you get lower temps. Yes you can put a cooler directly on the die. Thats how it was done in the P3 and Anthlon Xp days



Yes I know how they look like but I saw that I7 and the architecture of the die was visible. I thought that it is the same for Athlon64 x2. Because those old CPUs dies are not naked they are covered.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

r9 said:


> Yes I know how they look like but I saw that I7 and the architecture of the die was visible. I thought that it is the same for Athlon64 x2. Because those old CPUs dies are not naked they are covered.



but wasn't the core I7 also damaged when the IHS was removed? If so it could have taken off the protective layer along with the IHS. I really am not sure if the X2 is the same way


----------



## daehxxiD (Dec 7, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> but wasn't the core I7 also damaged when the IHS was removed? If so it could have taken off the protective layer along with the IHS. I really am not sure if the X2 is the same way



Maybe they don't have the protective layer (or a thinner one), because they have the IHS; I suppose the protective layer brings some detrimental aspects in terms of heat dissipation aswell, so why go all the way and make things even worse, if it works without. Mobile versions of CPUs are still naked afaik (with a protection layer); at least the T7500 and T7100 I had/have in my Laptop were.


----------



## Squark (Dec 7, 2008)

Is there still enough tension with the AM2 HS spring to keep good contact with the die once the IHS is removed?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 8, 2008)

Squark said:


> Is there still enough tension with the AM2 HS spring to keep good contact with the die once the IHS is removed?



No, you have to tweak it a little by bending it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2008)

possibly use a shim from a SKT A to prevent any failures along with those foam pads they used on the CPUs.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 8, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> possibly use a shim from a SKT A to prevent any failures along with those foam pads they used on the CPUs.



I never had to use one. You just have to make sure you don't apply pressure at an angle.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I never had to use one. You just have to make sure you don't apply pressure at an angle.



minor tweaking to a clip or spring system can cause you to apply too much pressure yourself, thats how i killed a 3200 AXP CPU, bent the clip a little and then i wound up having to apply way too much pressure compared to the clip being default.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 8, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> minor tweaking to a clip or spring system can cause you to apply too much pressure yourself, thats how i killed a 3200 AXP CPU, bent the clip a little and then i wound up having to apply way too much pressure compared to the clip being default.



That's why you re-tweak, before trying to force it.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 8, 2008)

call me when you've got spare parts...call for the PARTS not POT


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wile E said:


> That's why you re-tweak, before trying to force it.



it was too late for that as i heard no cracking etc.


----------

